# Malaysian cherry red centipede...



## mcy (Feb 17, 2007)

Got it today at breeders conference in arlington texas. Hasn't moved much its still alive but its just sitting in a corner like its been through a lot of stress.. its also missing an antenna on its behind not sure if those even grow back.  here are some pics http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=2910&c=4
you can see the dark circle where the antenna should be in this pic http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=2911&c=4


So is it dying or what? i thought these were high strung and would be defensive


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 17, 2007)

the terminal leg almost certainly will grow back.

i can't remember about antenna... they might not regen


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 17, 2007)

Antennas do NOT regen?!?! NOOOO, i was expecting to mate some of my E.T. ''yellow legs'' when they'd be perfect and would have fully grown back their antennas and terminals ( one had terminals missing, the other an antenna ).

Good luck with your cherry red centipede... try leaving it alone with a dark hide for a few days, maybe it'll calm down... 

 phil.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, my Scolo subs 'tiger-leg' lost half of his righ antenna.. its never grown back


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 17, 2007)

ooh, i just looked at the second pic link. depending on how the scolo's regenerate legs compared to tarantulas that might or might not come back. basically regeneration depends on retaining germinative that can grow a new set of like, leg cells. in tarantulas that equipment is in the coxa, the "shoulder" joint/section closest to the body in the leg... if there is an analgous setup in the centipedes your thing might or night have the last leg segment required, i can't quite tell.

is the terminal leg (there is a set of antenna on one end, by the eyes, mouth, and fangs and a set of legs that are on the butt end that can be used as weapons for offense and defense, usually called terminal legs) *completely* gone or is there some kind of stump left?

also, if there is a stump there might be a kind of mycosis (like a fungal infection) that is commonly like, represented by a black stump. if that is the case typically what is indicated is a drier cage and constant access to drinkign water so the centipede stays hydrated by presumably the fungus or whatever makes that black end/bulb dries out and dies... or something.

i hate to sound all vague, but there isn't a lot of stuff about hobby centipedes that is 100% known.


----------



## beetleman (Feb 17, 2007)

awesome pede:clap: the terminal leg definitly,the antenna proberly not,i have an adult female that hardly ever moves,except for feeding time,they lie still,but then they explode all over the place when pissed off and they are fast! mine had babies awhile ago(sold all but 1 baby)and this little stinker is just as bad as the mom,it's about 3" already the mom is 8" yours will settle in just give some time,good luck an excellent choice


----------



## mcy (Feb 17, 2007)

*update*

well i went and got my new pede a 10 gallon and made a plexiglass top so i could retain humidity since to my knowledge they need a lot of moisture so they don't dry up. She is exploring every inch of the new cage which im glad to see it moving around more. here are some better pictures of the terminal leg which is missing i had no idea what to call the very back legs so i said antenna which as incorrect.

Overview of pede: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=2915&c=4

pede exploring new cage: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=2914&catid=4

better picture of missing terminal: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=2913&catid=member&imageuser=8695

so excited about my first pede i think this one is a great species wonderful color and hopefully it lives up to its reputation of a bad attitude! :drool:


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 17, 2007)

I dug up some old pics.  This pede was about to molt and I really wanted to catch the regeneration thing.  To me, it looks like there is a natural breaking point kind of like Caco seemed to be implying, the "shoulder" thing.  I've seen a few pedes lose their terminals and they have always "popped" off at the same location, right at the base of the last segment.  I guess it's not too different from the reason some lizards can detach their tail.  Better to lose a last term than part of their body.  The terminals regain their color but the older the pede, the less color it regains.  And the older the animal, the smaller the new terminal will be and it probably won't get as big as the original terminal if it's lost at an older age.
Guess I should add that it took several days for that term to turn a darker blue, but was still a lighter color.  I think I still have this pede but I have several so I don't which one it is.


----------



## mcy (Feb 17, 2007)

wow thats pretty cool.. well i dont know how long this dude has to his next molt but the pede is pretty big i'd say at least 6 inches... need to measure it but havent got the chance yet. I really like the colors of that pede gela!


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 17, 2007)

This is a Scolopendra heros castaneiceps and gets 6+ inches.  You should be able to find them around Arlington!  I'd go west to a rocky shored lake or creek.  You could ask the locals if they've seen big black pedes around there.  When I've asked, they usually say something like, "Yea, I killed one of those the other daymad". You should be able to find one eventually.  I have one that's 9.5 inches right now.  Still makes me freak a little when I look at it.  I've had it since the Spring.


----------



## mcy (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for the info man i have been going to a local forest preserve and i found a small red pede but it died on me for some reason... it was about 2 inches... thats the only pede i've discovered =(


----------



## mcy (Feb 17, 2007)

Really excited about hunting for a s.hero now.. i will not rest until i find one of those beauties! you would think something so colorful would be in a more exotic place kinda like the malaysian cherry red.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, I know what you mean!  S. heros castaneiceps and S. heros heros in Texas are interesting enough to me that I've kinda ignored the exotic stuff but I've bought a couple of exotics.  As a matter of fact, I only have one exotic pede right now and it's a Cherry-Red .  It's an adult and I'd bet a male if I had to guess.  I think I've had it a little over a year now.  I was looking back at my post and wanted to add that I've seen regeneration along all parts of the legs including new feet from stumps.  I was just saying that the terminals I've seen come off, have always come off the base of the last segment.  I haven't seen regeneration from antenna but up close, I have seen several really small antennomeres(sp?) on the tip of one shorter antenna and not on the other so it makes me think there might be a little regeneration(?).  Kind of a hunch, I don't really know.


----------



## mcy (Feb 18, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Yea, I know what you mean!  S. heros castaneiceps and S. heros heros in Texas are interesting enough to me that I've kinda ignored the exotic stuff but I've bought a couple of exotics.  As a matter of fact, I only have one exotic pede right now and it's a Cherry-Red .  It's an adult and I'd bet a male if I had to guess.  I think I've had it a little over a year now.  I was looking back at my post and wanted to add that I've seen regeneration along all parts of the legs including new feet from stumps.  I was just saying that the terminals I've seen come off, have always come off the base of the last segment.  I haven't seen regeneration from antenna but up close, I have seen several really small antennomeres(sp?) on the tip of one shorter antenna and not on the other so it makes me think there might be a little regeneration(?).  Kind of a hunch, I don't really know.


So how hard would it be to sex my pede? would like to know if its a male or female so i can get a mate...


----------



## mindlessvw (Feb 18, 2007)

hey dude i was at the arlington show today...picked up a few unkonown pedes! your guy looks pretty good aside everything...i would have picked that up myslef if i had gotten there early enough


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 18, 2007)

mcy said:


> So how hard would it be to sex my pede? would like to know if its a male or female so i can get a mate...


barring seeing a male mate with a female who has dropped eggs it is very hard to know 100% what sex something is.

mcy, check out the pics that gala posted...see how the centipede's body is pretty skinny compared to how long the legs are? to me that indicates it is probably a male... but this is a pretty horrible method and not really very accurate at all 

your centipede doesn't really suggest one sex or the other to me, though


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea that's kind of what I look for like Caco said and prob when they are adults.  I found a pede that was real lanky but was with plings so.... , who knows..  Well I dug up more old pics of what looks to show some antennae regeneration(I know it looks too wet in the pics, I moved it to a place to take pics).  The first pic is a one of a really big old centipede.  I drew a black line after the 11th antennomere.  The size and length of each one after the 11th makes me think there are some regenerated antennomeres, esp on it's left one (speculation).  Maybe not but makes sense to me.  The second pic is a premolt pede.  I counted antennomers and circled what looks to me to be very small new ones after the molt in the third pic .....and a different angle in the 4th pic.  It looks like a little regeneration goes on.  What do you think?


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 18, 2007)

It maight be true.
By the way... i fall in love... in thic deep blue... beautiful)


----------



## mcy (Feb 18, 2007)

i can definitely see some regerenation on the antenna so maybe as long as there is something still there it can grow back.

My cherry red has been very active today circling the 10 gallon a lot. How much moisture should i be adding these need less moisture then most asian centipedes? i have a thin layer of rocks on the bottom to help with retaining moisture.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 19, 2007)

awesome work, gala!

good to know, cuz i do so love watching a centipede explore with beautiful long antenna!


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 19, 2007)

wow that blue post-molt colour is nice.:clap:


----------



## Mr. Slithers (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you get your cherry red from Botar? I went to him when the show opened Saturday, and he had two. I bought one of them. He said the antennae regenerate. Mine hasn't come out of its hide yet either. Good luck!


----------



## mcy (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr. Slithers said:


> Did you get your cherry red from Botar? I went to him when the show opened Saturday, and he had two. I bought one of them. He said the antennae regenerate. Mine hasn't come out of its hide yet either. Good luck!


yes i got it from Botar.... maybe you have one sex and i have another so we can  get some more of these


----------



## tacoma0680 (Feb 22, 2007)

What is the name of that blue centipede i have to have one of them for my collection.


----------



## mcy (Apr 30, 2007)

*terminal leg update!*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=3799&c=4

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=3798&c=4

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=3797&c=4

after i made him a cave he burrowed and molted now he's about 60% back to normal


----------



## 8+) (Apr 30, 2007)

Great! I have one that's missing half a terminal, so I hope it improves with its next molt. It also has some damaged legs. I think they may come off the next molt and then start regenerating on subsequent molts.


----------

